# Happy Birthday Jesus is my friend



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 1, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 07-01-2009:

-Jesus is my friend (born in 1966, Age: 43)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Piano Hero (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Idelette (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ww (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brian!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 1, 2009)

HAppy Birthday !!!


----------



## Houchens (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jlynn (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Berean (Jul 1, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jul 1, 2009)

Birthday greetings brother. Have a happy day.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you so much!!,I had a challenging day and it great to come home to my PB family and feel your love,You folks are dear to me.


----------



## Hadassah (Jul 2, 2009)

A late; Happy birthday (I´m not very often on PB at the moment... We havent gotten the internet moved to the house yet.) But I hope you have a nice day today, eventhough it isnt your birthday


----------

